# Half an Egg



## PA Baker (Dec 13, 2004)

I want to make half a batch of a cookie recipe.  The whole recipe calls for one large egg.  How do I halve that?  I've read that it's OK to still use one whole egg, but I worry that's too much moisture.  Any ideas?


----------



## kansasgirl (Dec 13, 2004)

You could use:

a powdered egg white mix
1 tb flax seeds + 3 tb water = 1 egg (process thoroughly in a blender)
1/4 c tofu = 1 egg
1/4 c applesauce = 1 egg
1/4 c mashed banana = 1 egg


----------



## Haggis (Dec 14, 2004)

Hmm, I am not sure how it would turn out but I would not be bothered to try and get half an egg, I would just continue using the whole one.

Alternatively find a smaller egg than what you would normally use.


----------



## GB (Dec 14, 2004)

Will the egg be beaten? Could you beat it and then try to pour half into another container? Maybe pour slowly and use a scissor to cut the egg when you get the right amount? Not sure if any of this would work. Just brainstorming here.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 14, 2004)

I thought about that, too, GB.  I also thought about using egg beaters but I don't want to affect the texture of the cookie.


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2004)

I say make the whole recipe worth of dough and freeze the stuff you don't want to cook right away. That way you won't have to worry about halving anything and you will have another pile of dough for your next craving or emergency.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 14, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> I say make the whole recipe worth of dough and freeze the stuff you don't want to cook right away. That way you won't have to worry about halving anything and you will have another pile of dough for your next craving or emergency.



That's what I'm leaning towards.  I have way too many Christmas cookies already so I was trying to be good and cut back on what I'm baking.  DH said to just not make them.  He should know better--I can't do that!


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2004)

LOL! My DH is always complaining I am trying to make him fat when I bake. I keep telling him it isn't my hands that are stuffing his face!


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 15, 2004)

Alix said:
			
		

> LOL! My DH is always complaining I am trying to make him fat when I bake. I keep telling him it isn't my hands that are stuffing his face!



LOL!  So true, Alix!  But I doubt my DH would appreciate hearing that!


----------



## Alix (Dec 15, 2004)

OOOOOOO! I just read that and realized how bad that sounds!!! It really isn't said quite that way...it is more of a gentle tease, especially since my DH is quite slender. I am embarrassed now.


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 15, 2004)

Don't be!  I took it exactly how you meant it!  The conversation would go the same way in my house so I hope you don't think I'd be saying mean things to my hubby, either!


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2004)

Not at all! Whew! Isn't it tough sometimes to make yourself understood when people can't hear your voice or see your face? Makes you realize how much more there is to communicating than just the words we use.

Thanks for understanding PA. Did you ever resolve your issue? Did you make a full batch and freeze?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 17, 2004)

Actually I haven't gotten around to making them yet!  I realized I had a ton of cookies made already and I'm doing my best to control myself.  It's so hard!


----------



## Claire (Jan 9, 2005)

I use egg beaters in this circumstance, maybe use a tad more of whatever fat is in the recipe to compensate.


----------

